# Cargo Regulations



## Dr.Totta07 (May 7, 2010)

Good day everyone!

In two months I’ll be moving to Australia. 
Because of the very strict regulation on passenger luggage, most of my belongings will be sent by cargo to Australia.
I was wondering is it allowed to brings those items to Australia and are there any customs or fees to be paid. Items include:
Personal clothes and footwear
Books and studying material (Some books are copied)
Electronic devices (Computer speakers, mp3 players … etc)
DVDs and CDs (original and copied ones)

Thank you …


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yep, you can bring personal effects and there'll be a customs clearance/inspection fee and you can find more detail @ Customs home page re any prohibited or restricted materials/items.
You can either have the shipping company/agent arrange customs clearance and delivery for you at an additional fee and they should give you an Australian agent contact advice and a shipping advice and then once you have an address in Australia you can contact the Australian agent re a delivery address or you can do a pick up yourself and on arrival in Australia you give the Customs people a contact phone/email address and when the goods are ready for pick up they will ring and you usually have three days to do that before storage charges would apply.


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Gaining new knowledge in the cargo security system that can help in the presence of the numerous cases of the cargo in the arrangement of the customs of the goods in the storage.


----------

